# muffler



## tng6664 (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello,,any harm or adjustments needed to put an aftermarket muffler(old cherry bomb) on a '09 700fi cat?? Had one go by me the other day on a trail while I was just cruisin,,,,,sounded real good.I could see it was a cherry bomb but a couple people got between us so I couldn't talk to the guy.Iknow obviously pipe size mod.,,,,,,,,anything else have to be done?????????


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Might need a controller with a new map


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

if you are snorkeled, you will def need a controller to up that air/fuel mixture!


----------

